

Ask HN: Is Posterous dying? - sinzone

Looks like Twitter is not giving them engineering resources.
======
Uhhrrr
Are parts of it not working for you? I have not seen problems, and I use it
almost every day.

Or are you asking whether they have ceased innovating? That could well be.

